# Is it just me?



## TheRealDeal (Nov 16, 2019)

I've been wondering this for awhile but where does this fascination with taking so many damn supplements come from? I see it everywhere, the gym, GNC, online etc. I just couldn't help to overhear the 3 bromigos at GNC gawking over ghost new pre work and there fukking fruity cereal milk protein powder and how many supplements they take.


----------



## Jada (Nov 16, 2019)

Its funny u ask that question cuz everyone keeps talkin about pre workout in my gym , i guess theres been good supplements out there


----------



## NbleSavage (Nov 16, 2019)

TheRealDeal said:


> I've been wondering this for awhile but where does this fascination with taking so many damn supplements come from? I see it everywhere, the gym, GNC, online etc. I just couldn't help to overhear the 3 bromigos at GNC gawking over ghost new pre work and there fukking fruity cereal milk protein powder and how many supplements they take.



It's the marketing, Mate. Young Lads looking to get swole are an easy target. They don't typically do research, they buy on word of mouth from other young lads and a picture of some jacked bodybuilder along with some pseudoscientific claims about "lean mass" are typically all it takes. 

Hell, its no different from most other demographics. If ye have a personal insecurity, I've got a magic pill / product that'll fix it fer ye and a Facebook group that'll swear by it.


----------



## BigSwolePump (Nov 16, 2019)

I used to be one of those kids who bought everything I saw in a Musclemag and Flex(yeah I'm old)until I looked up one day and saw the guy selling me supplements at GNC. If these supplement are the magic to getting buff(yeah I'm still old), then why is that scrawny fuk not getting bigger?


Simple answer, cause the shit don't work.


Eat food. If you can't get in enough meals, drink a shake. Save your money for a steak and a baked potato.


----------



## Gibsonator (Nov 16, 2019)

yea the fb group for redcon1 is hilarious. i lasted a week and couldn't look at another post from some out of shape dude/chick sharing thier supreme nutrition/training knowledge along with thier "stack" that for sure costs them around $300/month.

People are a trip, and also if you've noticed there is a huuuge influx of delusional mofos running around thinking they're gods or some shit. I'm like, are they looking in a different mirror than i am???? If they are so "fit" wtf am I??? Crazy fukkin wierdos. K I'm done. lol.


----------



## Iron1 (Nov 16, 2019)

More is better, at least in the eyes of the marketing Dept.

I was on a forum years ago that had a suspiciously active supplement section. A subcategory of users who called themselves "speedfreaks" frequented that area. Their entire existence on the forum was to get as much of a "buzz" off the stim heavy pre-work outs as possible. They had lists of stacks that included several products.

Some of these guys didn't even go to the gym. Others felt that couldn't unless they felt jittery and flushed with niacin.

When DS Craze was under the gun for metabolizing into an amphetamine analog, these guys would buy up thousands of dollars worth of product just to keep themselves going. Imagine that, the product was getting pulled off shelf's for being both illegal and unsafe and these guys rushed out and bought as much as they can.

It's an addiction.


----------



## Long (Nov 16, 2019)

TheRealDeal said:


> I've been wondering this for awhile but where does this fascination with taking so many damn supplements come from? I see it everywhere, the gym, GNC, online etc. I just couldn't help to overhear the 3 bromigos at GNC gawking over ghost new pre work and there fukking fruity cereal milk protein powder and how many supplements they take.



People are lazy by nature. They want things now, and the easiest way. That is the nature of the beast. They are also gullible as ****, power hungry, and easily led. 

That makes us as people easy targets to bullshit packaged up to make a dime. Look at the history of cigarettes as a great example. 

I personally think you should get everything you can from food. 

People admire and respect those who work hard, because so few actually do.


----------



## TheRealDeal (Nov 16, 2019)

I'm glad to know I'm not alone on this, which I knew I wouldn't be on here. The only supplements I use are a multivitamin, protein powder and creatine powder and FOOD! It's crazy how these companies make such a killing off of people. Like what grown man goes on and on about fukking sour patch kids pre workout lmao.


----------



## Trump (Nov 16, 2019)

I sold caffeine pills in plain tubs for £30 per 50 on facebook for a long time told everyone they where fat burners. Had women and men coming back over and over again and telling there friends how good they worked. Earnt a fortune


----------



## TheRealDeal (Nov 16, 2019)

Trump said:


> I sold caffeine pills in plain tubs for £30 per 50 on facebook for a long time told everyone they where fat burners. Had women and men coming back over and over again and telling there friends how good they worked. Earnt a fortune



Thanks for the business model Trump. I'm gonna try this on a FB group near me hahaha


----------



## ducky1987 (Nov 16, 2019)

I use to take loads of sups

had three gabrage bags filled with empty containers. I still kick myself in the ass over it. 

Like wtf was i thinking. 


Now now it’s just jab in the ass and move on


----------



## Boogieman (Nov 17, 2019)

TheRealDeal said:


> I've been wondering this for awhile but where does this fascination with taking so many damn supplements come from? I see it everywhere, the gym, GNC, online etc. I just couldn't help to overhear the 3 bromigos at GNC gawking over ghost new pre work and there fukking fruity cereal milk protein powder and how many supplements they take.



Hahaha, hell yeah its all about money,  these guys brew up a magical concoction that will blow you up, well thats what the pictures say and naive dudes know no better and buy this shit. 

Hmmmmmmmmm, anyone want to go in on a pre workout we could make some $$$...I have some great ideas for weight loss as well!


----------



## Boytoy (Nov 17, 2019)

ducky1987 said:


> Now now it’s just jab in the ass and move on





During 3 some?


----------



## Gibsonator (Nov 17, 2019)

Boytoy said:


> During 3 some?



or the pen?
lot of ass jabbin goin on in ducky1987's life.
2020 resolution; no getting lockjaw from sucking dick and stay out of jail, butthole is exit only


----------



## TheRealDeal (Nov 17, 2019)

Boogieman said:


> Hahaha, hell yeah its all about money,  these guys brew up a magical concoction that will blow you up, well thats what the pictures say and naive dudes know no better and buy this shit.
> 
> Hmmmmmmmmm, anyone want to go in on a pre workout we could make some $$$...I have some great ideas for weight loss as well!



Boogie I'm in dude. As long as we keep the flavors gay and fruity they will eat it up.


----------



## TheRealDeal (Nov 17, 2019)

Gibsonator said:


> or the pen?
> lot of ass jabbin goin on in ducky1987's life.
> 2020 resolution; no getting lockjaw from sucking dick and stay out of jail, butthole is exit only



I've noticed this trend haha


----------



## Spongy (Nov 17, 2019)

Helios Nutrition was going to release a supplement t line but I got so fed up with all the BS out there.  I've never been a salesman and I sure as shit wasn't about to start preaching about BCAAs and the Anabolic Window just to get sales.


----------



## simplesteve (Nov 17, 2019)

Gibsonator said:


> or the pen?
> lot of ass jabbin goin on in ducky1987's life.
> 2020 resolution; no getting lockjaw from sucking dick and stay out of jail, butthole is exit only



Except when your in the car and you gotta prairie dog that shit.


----------



## notsoswoleCPA (Nov 17, 2019)

Long said:


> People are lazy by nature. They want things now, and the easiest way. That is the nature of the beast. They are also gullible as ****, power hungry, and easily led.
> 
> That makes us as people easy targets to bullshit packaged up to make a dime.



I complained about one of my coworkers in a post several months back.  This dude is a year and a half older than I am, 48, and shops religiously at GNC.  He's inconsistent with his diet and his workout, yet thinks that supplements will make up for his inconsistencies.  Here's a hint, they do not!

He's obviously jealous of me and we got into it one day at lunch when he said "I don't get it, I do the same things as you and I don't see the results."  I told him to get back to me when he's worked out 4 to 6 times per week for more than five years straight, then maybe he can say he does the same things as me.  Man, did that ever tick him off!  That actually motivated him to workout, but within six months, he was back to his old ways...

So yes, since people are lazy by nature, that is why they use the BS supplement market as a crutch.  I, OTOH, prefer to stick to the supplements that work, lol.


----------



## stonetag (Nov 17, 2019)

BigSwolePump said:


> I used to be one of those kids who bought everything I saw in a Musclemag and Flex(yeah I'm old)until I looked up one day and saw the guy selling me supplements at GNC. If these supplement are the magic to getting buff(yeah I'm still old), then why is that scrawny fuk not getting bigger?
> 
> 
> Simple answer, cause the shit don't work.
> ...


----------



## TheRealDeal (Nov 17, 2019)

So the consensus is we have all fell into this marketing scheme along the road and all have figured out the real way to success. EAT, SLEEP and use AAS!


----------



## Gibsonator (Nov 17, 2019)

for sure we all did in the beginning. still have people coming up to me all the time asking about how much protein powder do i use and shit lol.
the marketing has worked wonders to the point that these people truly believe that a container of whey is standard issue for thier day 1 gym starter pack.


----------



## TheRealDeal (Nov 17, 2019)

Gibsonator said:


> for sure we all did in the beginning. still have people coming up to me all the time asking about how much protein powder do i use and shit lol.
> the marketing has worked wonders to the point that these people truly believe that a container of whey is standard issue for thier day 1 gym starter pack.



Exactly man. I thought it was mass gainer? Make sure you get the cotton candy flavor though.


----------



## Iron1 (Nov 17, 2019)

Since these supps aren't required to pass FDA scrutiny, I wonder how much shady shit gets passed off as a proprietary blend?

My only supps are a multi vitamin and some whey that I use exclusively to add flavor to oatmeal.


----------



## Raider (Nov 17, 2019)

Absolutely correct! It’s simple eat big, train big, sleep big. There is a reason they are called supplements, they’re only there to assist. Most of this stuff is garbage, keep it simple. I’m 49 and I can remember buying Joe Weider products in the 80’s. I was a broke kid wasting my money on his junk. P.S. he ended up getting sued for selling that crap. Anyone get any money here,lol!! Good thread R.D.!


----------



## notsoswoleCPA (Nov 17, 2019)

I fell for it in the 90s when Creatine hit the market.  Granted, it was alleged that one of the brands I was taking was loaded with pro-hormones along with the Animal Pak vitamins.  Sure I was in my 20s at the time, but they seemed to work better than anything else I had ever taken prior to then.  

Don't even get me started on the Ephedra laced Ultimate Orange pre-workout.  Holy hell did that ever work to wake my @ss up.  The original formula would probably give me a stroke if I were to take it today.  If you were worn out from a long day of work, that stuff would literally kick start your heart!


----------



## Raider (Nov 17, 2019)

notsoswoleCPA said:


> I fell for it in the 90s when Creatine hit the market.  Granted, it was alleged that one of the brands I was taking was loaded with pro-hormones along with the Animal Pak vitamins.  Sure I was in my 20s at the time, but they seemed to work better than anything else I had ever taken prior to then.
> 
> Don't even get me started on the Ephedra laced Ultimate Orange pre-workout.  Holy hell did that ever work to wake my @ss up.  The original formula would probably give me a stroke if I were to take it today.  If you were worn out from a long day of work, that stuff would literally kick start your heart!


Well at least things like orange actually worked , lol! Some of the stuff they push may as we’ll be sawdust in a capsule, lol!!


----------



## The Tater (Nov 18, 2019)

I use a preworkout, a multivitamin and omega 3 but that’s about it. I’ve dropped creatine and the other stuff. I workout early early so I use the preworkout on most days except leg day. I usually eat some carbs preworkout on leg day.


----------



## snake (Nov 18, 2019)

A fool and his money are soon parted.


----------



## saltylifter (Nov 18, 2019)

I take a little blue pill and a big cup of coffee and go to town. I built my own home gym time to get ripped


----------



## tinymk (Nov 18, 2019)

Protein powder, bcaa, multi-vitamin and some Creatine. That’s plenty and all seem to work well for me


----------



## TheRealDeal (Nov 18, 2019)

tinymk said:


> Protein powder, bcaa, multi-vitamin and some Creatine. That’s plenty and all seem to work well for me



That's all I've been using as well. I spend less than $70 a month on all that as well.


----------



## donald (Nov 18, 2019)

Caffeine and lots of water.
Protien, greens and healthy  fats.
Don't feel like the vitamin supplements loaded with 1000% daily values are generally  necessary either.


----------



## donald (Nov 18, 2019)

Trump said:


> I sold caffeine pills in plain tubs for £30 per 50 on facebook for a long time told everyone they where fat burners. Had women and men coming back over and over again and telling there friends how good they worked. Earnt a fortune



Think it's still viable and what are the barriers to scale?


----------



## chicago311 (Dec 4, 2019)

bigswolepump,, i couldn't agree better.





BigSwolePump said:


> I used to be one of those kids who bought everything I saw in a Musclemag and Flex(yeah I'm old)until I looked up one day and saw the guy selling me supplements at GNC. If these supplement are the magic to getting buff(yeah I'm still old), then why is that scrawny fuk not getting bigger?
> 
> 
> Simple answer, cause the shit don't work.
> ...


----------



## CLIHAU (Dec 5, 2019)

You can't beat good ole fashioned Food and water!!


----------



## Underdog12 (Dec 16, 2019)

i was that way when i started, bought bcaa, creatin, pre-workout but all i felt was itchy, multivitamin, and weight gainer now that work.
i came in to the local gnc and said i want to be a bodybuilder i don't care about price.
 spent 210 and most it never work still have some of it and its been nearly 2 years


----------



## TheRealDeal (Dec 17, 2019)

CLIHAU said:


> You can't beat good ole fashioned Food and water!!



The truth!!


----------



## TheRealDeal (Dec 17, 2019)

Underdog12 said:


> i was that way when i started, bought bcaa, creatin, pre-workout but all i felt was itchy, multivitamin, and weight gainer now that work.
> i came in to the local gnc and said i want to be a bodybuilder i don't care about price.
> spent 210 and most it never work still have some of it and its been nearly 2 years



Sounds like you got, got...


----------



## andy (Dec 17, 2019)

bussiness, money...


----------



## silvereyes87 (Dec 17, 2019)

Meh I use protein powder, creatine and preworkout.  It's no miracle but what they do do is supplement.  The protein helps me hit my macros, the creatine is a good dose that I'd never get from food without shitloads of cals.  And I do enjoy me some caffiene.


----------



## TheRealDeal (Dec 17, 2019)

silvereyes87 said:


> Meh I use protein powder, creatine and preworkout.  It's no miracle but what they do do is supplement.  The protein helps me hit my macros, the creatine is a good dose that I'd never get from food without shitloads of cals.  And I do enjoy me some caffiene.



I agree with you there. I myself dont use a pwo, But the protein, creatine and a good multivitamin is about the extent of my supplements.


----------



## Straight30weight (Dec 17, 2019)

The real reason is because professional bodybuilders, who are on every drug known to man, are reps for these supps. Unknowing, impressionable people think that if they take what the pros are pushing, they too can get big and huge and lean and jacked and all that good shit. I mean I’ve seen YouTube videos where these jerkoffs take a scoop of preworkout and immediately do a lift. Yeah ok, cuz it kicks in that fast. 

As long as someone’s willing to buy, there will be someone willing to sell.


----------



## TheRealDeal (Dec 17, 2019)

Straight30weight said:


> The real reason is because professional bodybuilders, who are on every drug known to man, are reps for these supps. Unknowing, impressionable people think that if they take what the pros are pushing, they too can get big and huge and lean and jacked and all that good shit. I mean I’ve seen YouTube videos where these jerkoffs take a scoop of preworkout and immediately do a lift. Yeah ok, cuz it kicks in that fast.
> 
> As long as someone’s willing to buy, there will be someone willing to sell.



It's very true and pretty sad because these people are wasting fuk tons of money on something that is doing absolutely nothing for them. Excluding some of the supplements that actually serve a purpose.


----------



## RISE (Dec 17, 2019)

I was the same way when I was younger.  I took everything, creatine, glutamine, pro hormones, protein powders, pre workout, etc.  Anything and everything to get bigger.  Now I just spend money on food and small cycles.  Less money spent and actual seeable results.


----------



## DEADlifter (Dec 17, 2019)

I have never had the money to try all that stuff.  

Who ever said that about the little guy behind the counter at GNC, that reminds me of the "trainer" at my gym.


----------



## TheRealDeal (Dec 17, 2019)

DEADlifter said:


> I have never had the money to try all that stuff.
> 
> Who ever said that about the little guy behind the counter at GNC, that reminds me of the "trainer" at my gym.



Every employee at my gym is small. Surely they get a free membership? :32 (18):


----------



## Rydog (Dec 17, 2019)

Placebo is a helluva drug


----------



## Straight30weight (Dec 17, 2019)

DEADlifter said:


> I have never had the money to try all that stuff.
> 
> Who ever said that about the little guy behind the counter at GNC, that reminds me of the "trainer" at my gym.


There’s the occasional exception to this rule, but for the most part never trust a trainer that looks shittier than you.


----------



## dk8594 (Dec 28, 2019)

Almost every penny I earned as a teenager went to buying supplements (mega mass 2000, boron, smilax, vanadyl sulfate, cybergenics, etc., etc, etc.) because someone in muscle and fitness or flex used it and was huge. I was naive. I was too young to know about marketing...but young enough to think everyone told the truth and still hold a bit of a grudge against joe weider.  The end ( getting money into the sport) might have justified the means ( selling garbage to desperate people), but I still have a bit of resentment built up.

I don’t use any supplements anymore except the occasional protein shake, but that’s just for convenience.


----------



## ComeBacKid85 (Jan 11, 2020)

All my extra gold is going to my first rental. Let’s keep it real. I bought that stuff at the beginning. I saw my dad use it for years. He was always huge and never did aas. Huge eater. The brothers on here are light years ahead of him. So I took the better advice and it’s big food, train big, sleep big, protein shake has creatine and glucosamine,fish oil,probiotic cap,85mg aspirin, meta fiber, 200mg caps caffeine as a preworkout on heavy day or black coffee. Well shit that’s seems like a lot!  I only buy protein,caffeine I get the rest free from a friend who gets them free and won’t use them. Awesome even if I bought it all it’s at the grocery maybe 30$ a month more. None of it can hurt me it’s just extra. I want to be my best before aas! When I do pop it Freak Monster with still good cholesterol haha fuk that magic stuff boys. Listen to the OG’s they won’t disappoint :32 (17):


----------



## BrotherJ (Jan 11, 2020)

Straight30weight said:


> There’s the occasional exception to this rule, but for the most part never trust a trainer that looks shittier than you.



Reminds me of this trainer at a commercial gym I go to occasionally. Most of the PT's there are in the natty category if male or fit chick if female. This one dude is in his mid-50's and is about 5'2'' and 115lbs wet. He wears these giant oversized t-shirts and pants making him look even smaller and looks like you're typical high school science teacher. Now you may say, well maybe he's knowledgeable and guides meatheads to a treasure he can't possess - nope the clients he can acquire he teaches how to quarter squat and use your favorite fad exercises from the 80's. Blows my mind every single time.


----------



## Straight30weight (Jan 11, 2020)

BrotherJ said:


> Reminds me of this trainer at a commercial gym I go to occasionally. Most of the PT's there are in the natty category if male or fit chick if female. This one dude is in his mid-50's and is about 5'2'' and 115lbs wet. He wears these giant oversized t-shirts and pants making him look even smaller and looks like you're typical high school science teacher. Now you may say, well maybe he's knowledgeable and guides meatheads to a treasure he can't possess - nope the clients he can acquire he teaches how to quarter squat and use your favorite fad exercises from the 80's. Blows my mind every single time.


Exactly. 

Now the reason I say there’s an exception to that rule is because Danny Padilla is a trainer at the local hardcore gym. He’s long past his prime, if you didn’t know who he was you’d likely ask what could he possibly know. 

Until you look on the wall and there he is 40 years ago, standing on stage.


----------

